# HIPS Modular 48" Target System



## alanmcdonley (May 15, 2009)

I had high hopes for this $350+($30 shipping) target. 

It claims 

Heavy-Duty, Durable "PAS" Foam Construction
Easy To Set Up And Very Stable
Comes Complete with Strudy Wood Stand
48" x 48" x 7"
Includes 2 48" Parts and 3 18" Replaceable Center Modules
UPS Shippable

My reality:

Stand came as raw cut wood, not drilled, no hardware
The three "Center" modules only interconnect on two sides (arrow can pass through on two sides of center block)
On the brand new target, Nano-XR 530s shot from 49 pound bow at 70 meters went in up to the vanes, some deeper.
Fatboys from 65# bow went through.
I wasted my club's money recommending this purchase.


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

refund ?


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, I would be in touch with the company.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Ouch! That would be hard to swallow.


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

Try talking to Darren he owns the company,if you have not contacted the company ,how can they fix the problem they don't know exist.


----------

